# LOST on Moab Daily



## Fischer (Jul 21, 2008)

LOST Werner Carve stand up paddle board paddle. White blade, black shaft. Almost positive the paddle was left at our beach camp after Whites Rapid on the Moab Daily section of the Colorado. If found please call Anna 336-302-2767. Belongs to 4 Corners Riversports in Durango.


----------



## annafischer (Apr 14, 2011)

***CASH and/or LIQUID*** REWARD if found!


----------



## annafischer (Apr 14, 2011)

FOUND! Thank you Canyon Voyages of Moab!!!


----------

